# Parking?



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Yes its a very rude word in the UK!
My nearest small town has car parks all around the town plus high street places. The minimum charge in any park is 50p for one hour and £1 for up to 3 hours.
My nearest major town/city is Milton Keynes which has parking for 60,000 cars all around the cebtral shopping mal, and entertainment centres. The charge anywhere near the centre has just gone up from £1 per hour to £1.30 per hour, 30% increase when inflation is about 3%.
My wife and I have seperate cars and we reckon over a week we jointly spend about £15 to £20, (she shops more than me!)
Just wondered what are parking charges like on the island? Anyone have any idea?
Regards
Mike
PS the fine if you overun your ticket time is £70 (was £60)
PPS In london you will pay anything from £3.50 to £20 per hour depending where in the city.


----------



## methusela (Apr 5, 2010)

MRW said:


> Hi Yes its a very rude word in the UK!
> My nearest small town has car parks all around the town plus high street places. The minimum charge in any park is 50p for one hour and £1 for up to 3 hours.
> My nearest major town/city is Milton Keynes which has parking for 60,000 cars all around the cebtral shopping mal, and entertainment centres. The charge anywhere near the centre has just gone up from £1 per hour to £1.30 per hour, 30% increase when inflation is about 3%.
> My wife and I have seperate cars and we reckon over a week we jointly spend about £15 to £20, (she shops more than me!)
> ...


Parking hasn't yet become the cash-cow in Cyprus that it has in the uk. Car parking charges are generally quite low - certainly for the Municipal car parks in the major towns. Expect about 1 euro for around two hours. Charges for private car parking spaces will probably be more, especially if there is a special event on ( concerts, wine festival etc). Everywhere outside the main towns you will find plenty of space to park for free.
Nicosia, being the capital, is usually dearer but not much.
Never overstayed yet so no idea what the charge would be then.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

MRW said:


> Just wondered what are parking charges like on the island? Anyone have any idea?


Hi Mike,

In Larnaca it is possible to park all day for 2€. They won't be sophisticated car parks for that price, usually a private piece of land.

Really, parking charges are fairly low down the list of expenses here 
Mands


----------

